# Gluten Free...



## MagPie (Feb 4, 2012)

So I've always been kind of curious about the whole gluten free diet. So when a customer dropped off a sample of her gluten free cookies she's been trying to sell, I decided to try it myself. I've always liked trying new things when it comes to food. I love food haha. I'm kind of a sweet tooth too.

However these cookies, were not good. I did not know they were also sugar free. They were just bland and weird texture. I feel like I need some good chocolate now.



So anyone actually on a gluten free diet can tell me if these were just a miss? If not I'm sorry you can't enjoy regular cookies. :? I'm really hoping she just can't make a good cookie.


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been on a gluten free diet for 4 years now after being diagnosed with gluten intolerance and IBS. I have gotten used to the 'weird' texture of the food. Although there are some things that it is more noticeable in. It just depends on what flour mix you use. That grainy texture is just rice. Although some flour mixes use things like garbanzo flour(which is a bean flour) so it tastes pretty nasty. Sugar definitely helps with the taste of gluten free food. I just made a gluten free pudding pie with graham cracker crust yesterday and I LOVE it, but my sister says it tastes funny. I guess it just takes time to get used to it. I love to bake and experiment with things, so I have had some nasty desserts and I have also had some AMAZING desserts! I mean gluten free pasta, you can barely tell is gluten free! The only unfortunate thing is gluten free is very expensive. 
It's funny, whenever I feed Buster I realize that he eats gluten and I don't. :biggrin:


----------



## MagPie (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah the pasta I could see not having much of a difference between standard pasta.

Yeah maybe sugar would have helped her cookies. I guess it doesn't help that I've never liked sugar free. Nor the coconut she put in them. I thought it might be me so I asked a coworker what she thought of them since she doesn't like really sugary desserts. She didn't like them either =/


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yea sugar is important! I can't imagine eating sugar free as well as gluten free. 

In fact some of the pre-mixed flour mixes add sugar just to make it taste better.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 4, 2012)

my mil had surgery and had to have gluten free everything and no fresh fruits or veggies and pretty much couldnt eat anything...the gluten free snacks she got were good, but have you thought about trying to just eat more fresh fruit and veggies then organic breads ect?


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 4, 2012)

Until I saw what category this was in, I though someone was trying a gluten-free diet on some poor rabbit. lol Their diet is restricted enough.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 4, 2012)

Some gluten free stuff can be gross but there are lots of really good gluten free products now. It just depends on trying them and seeing which ones you like. 

Here is a fantastic gluten free cookie http://food.chatelaine.com/Recipes/View/Flourless-chocolate-snow-mountains


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 4, 2012)

We have a local bakery that makes gluten free cupcakes and I honestly swear that they are better then the normal cupcakes! But I do agree some gluten free foods taste horrible but some taste simply incredible!
Jj


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 4, 2012)

The best cupcake I've ever had in my life was a vegan, gluten free cupcake. Cookies...tend to be on the weirder side...but brownies, cupcakes, cakes....I find them all quite yummy.


----------



## MagPie (Feb 4, 2012)

Ooooh hmm good to know.

I'm actually not going on a gluten free diet. I was just curious.

You know, I've been wondering about vegan cupcakes... if they were really good or not.


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 4, 2012)

*degrassi wrote: *


> Some gluten free stuff can be gross but there are lots of really good gluten free products now. It just depends on trying them and seeing which ones you like.
> 
> Here is a fantastic gluten free cookie http://food.chatelaine.com/Recipes/View/Flourless-chocolate-snow-mountains



Thank you for posting this recipe! I am always looking for flour less or gluten free recipes, especially for cookies.  
These look really good, I will be making them soon.:biggrin:

I have the best recipe for flour less peanut butter cookies. All you need is a jar of PB, an egg, and sugar, some baking soda and vanilla. They are so easy and everyone in my family loves them!!

As someone who started eating gluten free at 20 years old, I do miss a lot of foods that you just can't replicate into gluten free. Like bagels, the gluten free ones will never taste like the ones filled with gluten. And I would love to have some tortellini!! I miss it so much!


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I have Hypo Thyroid so I can't eat wheat and I can make good Cookies that taste like the real deal! or so my dad tells me but anyway these were probably a misfire


----------



## kuniklos (Feb 5, 2012)

I work at an alternative health food store. We have an organic and gluten free baker. Her stuff is wonderful! I wouldn't suggest gluten free cookies, but cakes...my oh my. Skip anything using garbanzo bean flour and go for kidney, navy or black bean flour.

There is a brand called Alternative Baked Cookies that is pretty good as far as gluten free cookies go. They also have a vegan version (although it's not GF).

Gluten free isn't really a diet to lose weight unless you have gluten issues like celiacs. I ate gluten free for a year and didn't really lose much weight.

As for vegan cupcakes, they can be wonderful. Surprisingly so. Agave nectar for the win!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 5, 2012)

If you don't have any signs or symptoms of IBS or Celiac's Disease or a gluten sensitivity, going gluten free probably won't be very helpful for you. Especially if you just replace the wheat based things you're currently eating with gluten free imitations. Your best bet (whether you want to do the gluten free thing or not) would probably be what Fuzz16 said: Eat more fruits and veggies and things that are naturally healthy and gluten free  

I hope this post didn't come off as judgmental, I'm absolutely not trying to be. I have limited info in regards to what you understand about gluten free diets and it's become very much of a fad lately (please note I'm NOT saying that people with actual gluten problems are just following a fad!) and it is not inherently healthier than any other diet, especially if you eat highly processed gluten free foods.


----------



## MagPie (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't get it that way SnowyShiloh. 

I really wasn't trying to use it as a diet. I was merely curious as to what gluten free was and what it tasted like. I understand that people have gluten issues. For me it was merely a one time curiousity. Haha like the time I ate cow's tongue without knowing it. Never again. Very weird texture.


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 5, 2012)

@SnowyShiloh, As someone who has been on this diet a while, I do eat more fruits and veggies than I used to since I've gotten sick. But every once in a while I want real dessert, especially around the holidays. I also can't eat that many veggies because fiber really bothers me. I am on a very low fat/fiber diet. I also suffer from fructose malabsorption and that limits my fruits a ton. The reason my doc prescribed a gluten free diet for my IBS is because most gluten free things are made with rice and it slows my bowels down a lot, it is incredibly helpful...

I know a lot of people that have celiacs disease and other stomach disorders and they don't feel the need to eat baked goods and only eat fruits and veggies. I always loved to cook and bake so I don't let my illness stop me. As for people who eat this diet when they don't have to, I just don't understand that. It is more expensive and it doesn't help you lose weight. In fact my sister is on weight watchers and most of my food has more points than regular food.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 5, 2012)

Andria, I hope you don't think I was accusing you of anything because I definitely wasn't  It makes perfect sense to me that you would want a nice cookie or cracker or something every once in a while. I was vegan for a couple of years (long before all the vegan products came on the market), and I basically didn't eat any dessert other than fruit during that time. I would have probably trampled someone for a vegan cookie 

I've just seen some people go gluten free just for fun (or so it would appear) and then load up on what is essentially gluten free junk food.


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 5, 2012)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Andria, I hope you don't think I was accusing you of anything because I definitely wasn't  It makes perfect sense to me that you would want a nice cookie or cracker or something every once in a while. I was vegan for a couple of years (long before all the vegan products came on the market), and I basically didn't eat any dessert other than fruit during that time. I would have probably trampled someone for a vegan cookie
> 
> I've just seen some people go gluten free just for fun (or so it would appear) and then load up on what is essentially gluten free junk food.



haha no I totally agree. I think too many people are eating gluten free for no reason.. In fact I am writing a paper about it in my nutrition class this semester

I am just grateful gluten free junk food as gotten to be much tastier in the past few years :biggrin:


----------



## yamincornor (May 7, 2012)

I had gone through the post. The foods containing Gluten are leading for serious diseases such as diarrhoea after eating and the diseases like Crohns, Coeliac.It is our endeavour to produce the best products for our family members whenever their particular dietary requirements insist on a controlled and strictly monitored variety of natural ingredients. Our range of gluten and wheat foods is constantly grouping with more new and existing additions. Some of the regular foods that we can still eat, without doing any gluten free baking at all. We have to try it and then try it again and must not use a regular recipe by exchanging hours, Use recipes those are moist already , If we have any problems with lactose, use the recipes free from lactose including buttermilk rather than milk.





coeliac recipes
diet for coeliac disease


----------



## Nela (May 8, 2012)

_"So when a customer dropped off a sample of her gluten free cookies she's been *trying *to sell..."_

That should have been your first clue :biggrin2:*Giggles*


----------



## honyferry (Aug 1, 2012)

The gluten free foods are really very healthy. One of the most difficult things about being diagnosed with Celioc is the negativity- our mind seems to run constantly on what we can't eat. We've found that one of the most helpful things that we can do for our self is to sit down and make a list about the things that we can eat. Some of the regular foods that we can still eat, without doing any gluten free baking at all. Proper diet has to be followed for proper maintenance of the body. Meditation and exercise serves better for the purpose.



ways to lose weight fast


----------



## BunMommaD (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been gluten free since feb when I was diagnosed with celiacs... Going GF has helped me loose a little bit of weight but really only from all the inflmation in my stomach going away! Yu have to be really careful about GF processed foods like breads! OMG! They are SO fattening! I never eat bread only as a treat because the bread is like 150 cal. Per slice! It's def not somthing I would ever do, unless gluten made me sick! I also have friends who were further along in the disease than I when they were diagnosed and going GF actually made them gain about 20 lbs... Because they were finally absorbing their food! 

As far as sweets, I've found a lot of sweets that I can enjoy, I'm moderation of courses lol brownies, cakes, pies, even cheesecake (I am also dairy and casien free) so I haven't had cheesecake in prob 5 years lol but it was really good!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Aug 1, 2012)

I consider gluten free baked goods a waste of money for the most part. The substitute flours are often all starch and very little nutrition, so the stand-ins for the already unhealthy cookies and breads you miss are even less healthy. There's a gluten free bakery near me that I visit *maybe* once a week for a treat, but after many failed attempts to find a shelf stable, tasty, inexpensive bread, I have decided not to replace that in my life. I go without. I eat mostly fresh fruit and veggies, dairy, rice, quinoa, and corn tortillas.

Sounds like those cookies have the wrong flour substitute blend, which is incredibly easy to do. It's difficult to get the texture/moisture correct when the gluten that occurs naturally in wheat flour is what makes baked goods so amazing. I've come to accept that my yummy goodies will be few and far between. The nice thing is, when I got my bunny I already had a variety of veggies in the fridge for her to try


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 1, 2012)

If one were to go gluten free in a natural way (unless underweight due to complications with celiac) the natural response is to lose a lot of weight. A piece of whole grain bread spikes your blood sugar more than a chocolate bar!

However, filling up on "bread" products that are gluten free, while they aren't as detrimental to blood sugar levels, aren't exactly good for you either.

For years, I have felt sick, tired, and cranky. I've thought about celiac and have tested negatively. I decided to go wheat free (read Wheat Belly, it will change your life) a week and a half ago and I am full of energy and my jeans are already looser! 

On Sat, I went to a bridal shower and decided to "cheat" and rolls, cakes and cookies. I went home and the familiar bloat, joint pain, and downright tiredness was back! Now, I am very very very grateful that i do not have celiac so I don't have to worry about contaminantion at resturants and good factories or where wheat hides (like in some cosmetics) but I feel soooo much better when I do not eat that stuff.

But I understand that the textures are way different. The only gluten free pizza I like is from Dominos and I have one bread that i like, but honestly, its better for me to just find flour free versions of things, since gluten free cooking tends to (but not always) use all sorts of gums and processed starches that I just don't want to put in my body.

But, I can have crustless pies, cheesecake crusts made from almonds and butter and cinnamon! I haven't tried to make any desserts yet, but I am def trying that cookie recipie!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 1, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I haven't found it that hard. My stand by breakfast was a piece of toast with peanut butter and banana and a protein shake. Now, I cut up apple and use that as my "bread" with gf peanut butter (but I'm looking into getting a nut butter maker since most are under 50 and then I won't have all of those preservatives.)

Lunch if quinoa pasta (so yummy and high in protein) with grilled mushrooms and whatever other veggies I have on hand topped with blue or parmesan cheese.

Dinner is salad or roasted veggies or beans and rice.

I'm getting excited for my dinner now! And, since wheat is an appitite stimulant, I no longer feel the urge to snack. And, if I do, I'm good with just a glass of whole milk, or a slice of pepperjack or a small fruit smoothie.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Aug 1, 2012)

I've had Celiac Disease for about 9 months now. It was extremely hard at first, and there were several times where I would start crying in the grocery store because I felt like I couldn't eat anything without the fear of getting sick.
It's gotten easier, but I still get sick on occassion due to cross contamination. Even if I order fries from burger king and someone touched a wheat product before handling my order, I can still get sick. 
The hardest thing now is the cost of gluten free food. My family is on a very limited budget and I get $100 to last an entire month. 
About a month ago I went on a date with this guy who is a nurse and he proceeded to tell me that everyone needs at least a little bit of gluten on a daily basis. :rollseyes
I can understand the average person not knowing alot of gluten free living, but the fact that it came from someone who practices medicine really threw me off.


----------



## Oxy Rabbit (Aug 6, 2012)

My daughter has a friend with a severe wheat allergy. We came across this restauraunt chain with an excellent Gluten Free menu.

http://www.unos.com/menus/glutenFree.php


----------

